# Power PE Exam Study Material



## dayrongarcia (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I will be taking the exam on Friday October 24th, 2014 and I would like to ask the members here for some information, pdfs, or websites regarding the topics below on the study guide.

1, Demand and energy management/calculations.

2. Electric shock and burns.

3. Relay, switches and PLC's ( I have nothing on PLC's)

4. Transmission Line Models.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 20, 2014)

For PLC's I used the Wikipedia articles on "programmable logic controllers" and "list of automation protocols". If you message me your email address I can send you notes on energy management. For some reason I've had trouble uploading PDF's to this site.


----------



## PEoct (Oct 20, 2014)

i can send u to. message me your email.


----------



## RBiddy (Oct 21, 2014)

This information would be really helpful to me. Could you send it to me as well?


----------



## shailesh_excl (Oct 21, 2015)

Can you send to me as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## grant (Oct 21, 2015)

Me also if u don't mind


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 24, 2015)

me too please


----------

